# *The Lost 45 Thread*



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

They didn't always play crap

[YOUTUBE]QWTa9CE51sA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I wanted to post a lost 45 video, but every one I clicked on was trying to scam a diet program. Made my eyes cross. Thought I would spare you.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Some aren't old enough to remember when songs came out on a 45 record. If you liked a few then you went ahead and bought the album. Quality of sound has improved but quality of songs has fallen a lot.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FREEEEEDOOOOOM !

[YOUTUBE]rBJLoYd8xak&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]nNwqa-QzAec&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]PcmvwFcfWmY[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]T8__EwAT8VM[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]AEq62iQo0eU[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]FvW6_-TP5cs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]BnAhxlLYuRY&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]DaVY07-fJI0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]e58NJU5B3v8&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]_bEmJW2sOUs[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]n7GyLr7Cz2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bunch of calendar girls in this video.....nice

[youtube]xFTZ2--5xTc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]GgI5DMVegIk&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love them old calendar girls picks, they were very sexy in my opinion.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]j1IoLMqpRY4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

classic

[youtube]LKfG46h-Y5w&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Deleted due to language


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Old 45's in our house were Sinatra, Connie Francis and ....

[youtube]mqOMuZ3PZmo[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't forget that summertime classic

[youtube]BQTLs4QCSB4[/youtube]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

I love 45s, I have thousands. I love to sit around and explore the crazy stuff in there. Here's one I came across in my stash that I love....

[youtube]yvhMKUYlgI4[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Talk about old time calinder pics. When I started HS, I noticed a barber shop had a calendar of MM. I loved looking at her pics, Some more than udders LOL. I think they kept that same calendar up as a memorial after she died and left it at the air blowing up her skirt month.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]OYBnOglR9FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]uR4if4ble1A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]7miRCLeFSJo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You ought to hear me and my mother and my sister sing this .... chills.

[YOUTUBE]Tj7aTesB3No[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Do you sing Silver Bells?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]xmNzLlxxnNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]oaOyoVS-IAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I see your Carpenters, Wolf and raise you a Captain and Tennille

[youtube]ry4ngf766N0[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]WwJ_XuAgMNM[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This heat is flippin miserable


[YOUTUBE]El6iQ2_dvlc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I made Sangriasicles. :thumb:

[YOUTUBE]XE2fnYpwrng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

O MAN Did I ever dance to Heatwave back in the mid 60s


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

FBB dances? Hmmmm.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]57q_7bOij1I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]GcCNcgoyG_0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]sfR_HWMzgyc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a "45" but cool none the less.

[youtube]11FeId69WOk[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]AUO_5EALZoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]ZXhuso4OTG4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, let's see your turntables!

Here's mine...

[youtube]RBW0QbOGCB8[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]iUAYeN3Rp2E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]lSIw09oqsYo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]9hwE0slNd3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

How about a bunch of 45's mixed together?

[youtube]HeK9zy0ivvk[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I wonder if I made it to California again, if that magic from the early 70's could come back.

[YOUTUBE]N-aK6JnyFmk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Ahh found it. Now to do some skeet shooting with the above posted mixed 45.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]4mCKLt7A6sA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]mQjtnf5qIOk[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]CVW9sOsXAjU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]k0dRnx7U8gU[/youtube]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Man, I almost forgot the Monks. I love the Monks.

[youtube]5eOuPeAfOeE[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]fX5USg8_1gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]YXtuKsbORVY[/youtube]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]pzJ3hiqsi0U[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]JWV8UtdLIfo[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

This is for Wolf. 

[YOUTUBE]malnd19Ttyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EPEqRMVnZNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]-yBeyk4Fv-s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


More "Wierd" Music


----------

